# 4th of July   Watermelon Pie



## supervman (Jun 26, 2008)

this guy is evidently local to MN. 
Here is the recipe. 
HE SAID don't be afraid to use a premade pie crust (roll out dough). 
So you can skip part one to save time. 

Captain Tony's Watermelon Pie *Part 1 CRUST *
*Ingredients*
Recipes Home
Make Printer FriendlyCrust: 
1 3/4 cups graham cracker crumbs
2 tablespoons light brown sugar, firmly packed
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Pinch of salt
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
Crisco butter flavored cooking spray

*Preparation*1. Preheat oven to 350F degrees. Spray pie plate with cooking spray and set aside. 
2. Combine the graham cracker crumbs, brown sugar, cinnamon, and salt in a large mixing bowl. Using your fingers, mix together. Add the butter and incorporate well, mixing first with a fork, then with your hands, rubbing thoroughly to form evenly dampened crumbs. 
3. Spread the crumbs evenly and loosely in the pan, pressing them into the bottom and up the side. Refrigerate for 10 minutes. 
4. Bake for 8 to 10 minutes. Cool on a rack. Refrigerate 15 minutes before filling. Makes one 9-inch graham cracker crust. 

Captain Tony's Watermelon Pie *Part 2 FILLING *
*Ingredients*
Filling: 
6 cups watermelon flesh with or without seeds
1/3 cup granulated sugar
2 envelopes unflavored gelatin
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon natural watermelon extract (optional) 
2 large egg whites, at room temperature
1 cup cold heavy whipping cream
1 cup confectioner's sugar, sifted

1. Combine the watermelon and granulated sugar in a very large bowl. Using a potato masher, mash until the mixture is quite liquid. Set aside for 15 minutes. Drain the mixture through a fine mesh sieve, reserving about 2 ¾ cups of the watermelon juice. Discard the pulp and seeds. 
*Preparation*2. Put 1/4 cup of the juice in a medium-sized bowl and sprinkle the gelatin over it. Set aside for 5 minutes to dissolve. Meanwhile, heat 1/2 cup of the juice in a small heavy bottom saucepan over medium heat to a near boil. Whisk the hot juice into the dissolved gelatin. Pour the remaining 2 cups watermelon juice into a large bowl and stir in the gelatin-watermelon juice mixture. Stir in the lime juice and natural watermelon extract. Place in the refrigerator. 
3. Using an electric mixer, beat the egg whites in a medium-size mixing bowl until stiff peaks form. Set aside. Clean and dry the beaters. Using a chilled medium-size bowl and chilled beaters, beat the heavy cream with the mixer until it hold soft peaks. Add the confectioner's sugar and beat until stiff peaks form. Refrigerate. 
4. When the watermelon juice mixture starts to firm up, add about one-quarter of the whipped cream and beat with the electric mixer until smooth. Add the beaten egg whites and remaining whipped cream and gently fold them in with a large spatula. Use a whisk, only if necessary and gently, to smooth the mixture. Pour the filling into the cooled graham cracker crust. Place in a tightly covered pie keeper or with plastic wrap. Refrigerate for at least 4 hours, preferable overnight. 

Captain Tony's Watermelon Pie *Part 3 TOPPING *
*Ingredients*
Topping: 
1 1/4 cups heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoons confectioner's sugar
1 teaspoon of pure vanilla bean paste or extract
Extra confectioner's sugar
Star fruit sliced
Kiwi, sliced
*Preparation*1. Before serving, whip the heavy cream, confectioner's sugar, and vanilla extract. To serve, garnish each slice with a dusting of confectioner's sugar, a dollop of topping, and sliced exotic fruit. 
_Courtesy of:_ John Michael Lerma

I guess the guy has been on The Foodnetwork on some sort of challenge on four different occasions, AND after winning 25 Blue Ribbons at the Minnesota State Fair in FIVE YEARS! he is no longer allowed to compete as they now catagorize him as professional. 
SO I bet this is REALLY good.


----------



## vlap (Jun 26, 2008)

I have done alot of baking and never have I heard of a watermelon pie!!!

I am going to have to try it!!!!!!

6 more days and I will be in your neck of the woods!


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you tried this? I might give a go over the fourth. I like the garnish inst."top with exotic fruit", as if watermelon pie isn't exotic enough on its own.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks interesting suoervman, thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely interesting might have to try it


----------



## erain (Jun 27, 2008)

looks very intersting v-man, if i happen across a watermelon..........


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I never thought of using a watemelon in that way, looking forward to see if someone tries that recipe, and the surprising results.


----------



## supervman (Jun 27, 2008)

Comin up for the 4th. Hey, enjoy the lakes man. There's a lot of cool spots in Minny. Hope you have a ball. And if you like beer, (even though it's from that "other" state) try some Leinenkugel's Beer. I love the stuff. 

Also, when I travel I ALWAYS ask the tender for a Leinenkugels. 
They look at me like I'm from frickin outer space and they say a WHAT? 
You should have seen their faces down in New Orleans! It was great. Wish I had a secret video tape thing. 

There's TONS of stuff here. Museums, art stuff. The Minnesota Zoo is pretty good in Apple Valley. 
Ditch the kids for a buck Tue morn. 
http://cbslocalblogs.prospero.com/n/...WCCO_Terriblog

Mall of America is BEST on a weekday. Pretty much a must see if you get the chance. 

You comin to the Cities or Up North to a cabin/lake?  Plenty of cool stuff up there too. Paul Bunyan, etc. 

SKOL 
V


----------



## vlap (Jun 27, 2008)

Will be spending most of my time around Minneapolis. The 4th I will head out to White Bear Lake To my Uncles home for a big party.

Mall of America I think I will skip. 

I will however order a linie red every chance I get.


----------



## vlap (Jun 27, 2008)

Heck I have another Uncle in Apple Valley as well. Been to that Zoo many time watching the beluga whales and the monkeys swinging from branch to branch. I have not been there in 15-20 years though. Will be nice to be home. (I was born in Minneapolis. Lived there Edina, Lakeville, and Mankato in my youth.


----------



## supervman (Jun 27, 2008)

Vlap - 
I just typed you up a nice response and it - well - I don't know what happened to it. Cyberspace. 

Summary: 
I graduated from Edina East H.S. (started at Cornelia) 
Get to 'Kato for training camp. 
Drank beers w 120 lb'er Dick Leinenkugel at a Twins game. Guy can POUND em and not get phased. 
Got good friends from White Bear. HUGE CARP in that lake FYI. 

Wings N Ribs on 38th & Nicollet. Wings are to die for. Jojos are very good as well and that Hot Vinegar sauce I'd kill for that recipe. ONLY GO IN THE DAYLIGHT. You don't want to be there at night, just trust me on that one. 
To go. They have a counter, but if it's a ways from you just bring a blanket and go to Nokomis. 

Don't remember what all else I said but have FUN! 
V

P.S. Oh yeah, I MUCH prefer Killian's to Leines when it comes to Red.


----------



## supervman (Jun 27, 2008)

Vlap - 
Sorry, meant this as a pm.


----------



## vlap (Jun 27, 2008)

No prob man. I am looking forward to heading back. Its been so long I haven't really thought of it much but now that I am going I realize I miss the place. Well during the summer... I can't take that white stuff anymore. Global warming seemed to keep it on the ground longer this year.


----------



## mulepackin (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, as part of our July 4th feast we made the watermelon pie. We had so much food, including a cake that we didn't get around to the pie until early this week when we took it to some friends for dinner. It was what I would call a watermelon chiffon sort of pie. A little weak on watermelon flavor (we didn't use extract, just juice) and pretty labor intensive, but I'm glad we tried it. I didn't get any photos of it before we ate it, then their dog ate part so it was tossed. It also didn't help that we had 3 desserts at their house too.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 15, 2008)

Also made this pie for our 4th grill out. I really liked it.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 1, 2008)

watermelon pie.................i bet someone has one for canalope or honey dew...............


----------

